# Any Cute Betta Fish Crafts?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

For all of you crafty people out there! Are there any cute betta crafts to that I can make. Not really little kids ones but good cute ones for a teenager. Maybe something I could put in the tank or on the tank? Thanks!  Open to any suggestions!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wondering the same thing.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

What I do is fold a tiny paper boat and float it in the tank for a little while. Always supervised, or else the fish may try to eat it...

My more energetic ones love checking it out!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone knit? I DO, I DO!

I know you can't put a knit item into a fish tank, but it would make a cute craft or maybe a nice gift for a fellow fishy lover? :roll: I dunno...

I found a cute knitting pattern.... http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81106AD.html?noImages=&r=1

(Hope that link works)... I was thinking it could be modified to include longer fins and more betta-like qualities. Maybe I'll give it a go and rewrite the pattern? Ahhh... I'm a megadork, sorry!

Just an idea


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You could always use those shrinky dink plastic sheets and cut out a cute object (or even make your fish!) and once it's done attatch it to a sucktion cup and put it in the tank with him  

@Findlay- I knit too! You should look at the Knitting & Crocheting thread I made


----------

